# Avira found 2 viruses named 'W95/Blumblebee.1738'



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

I downloaded Avira Personal Free with the most recent updates and did a scan and it found two viruses named "w95/bumblebee.1738" in these two files, "C:\Program Files\Panda Security\ActiveScan 2.0\pskavs.dll" and "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan\pskavs.dll". I ran a complete scan at Panda, but it would take nearly a whole day and it was only at 40% with 33 instances found so I just gave up and canceled. Does it normally this this long to run a scan? Is this a real virus or false positive.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

It is a false positive from Avira because Panda Antivirus does not encrypt its virus database. So, some scanners see the file definitions the same as infections.

Avast has the same issue, and explains it here:

http://www.avast.com/eng/virus_detection_and.html#idt_1554

As far as taking a long time, it depends on how large the hdd is, and how many files need be scanned.

Also, the resident AV should be disabled when performing an online scan. The resident gets jealous when the online scanner looks at files, and it wants a peek, too. This slows things down greatly.


----------



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

update: Just did another Avira scan with a couple more updates and it found 3 more infected files "C:\System Volume Information\_restore{58E30938-66A1-4D08-9DCD-360CE25B3A88}\RP378\A0078420.dll", "C:\System Volume Information\_restore{58E30938-66A1-4D08-9DCD-360CE25B3A88}\RP381\A0078490.dll" and "C:\System Volume Information\_restore{58E30938-66A1-4D08-9DCD-360CE25B3A88}\RP381\A0078491.dll". All of these files were quararentined. Thanks


----------

